# Shortening a Longbow



## redman17 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's been a long time since I posted on the forum; but I got an old Howard Hill Big Five over the summer and like pretty much everything about it... except for the fact it is a gigantic 70" tall. The guy I bought it from said that he had another one just like it and was planning on getting it shortened. I am pretty sure I would want to do the same.
I was wondering if I should get a bowyer to shorten it, if it would be something that with the right tools I could do myself or just leave it as is.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would not recommend shortening it!  Use as is, or trade it. It would be a shame to mess up a Hill bow! Probably went for 600 to 800 dollars when new!


----------



## TTom (Oct 20, 2011)

The  easiest way to properly shorten the longbow can be done by any rank amateur. 

Write a post, Wanted 64 inch longbow, will trade Howard Hill Big 5 70" longbow.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 21, 2011)

If you shorten it you will add 5# for every inch and change the dynamics of the limbs...I know some folks who think that is to long to shoot from a tree but if you wanted a 64" bow that is only a 3" difference on each end...really not that much difference...jmo


----------



## frankwright (Oct 21, 2011)

I had it done about yen years ago. I bought a Big Five from an older guy that could not shoot bows anymore, it was 70". I thought it was a little long for me and contacted Craig at HH. He said it would gain about 3.5# for every inch removed and he could then reduce the overall weight "a little".
I sent it to them and had it done and it worked fine. I hunted with it and shot a few 3D courses until I realized I just didn't need to shoot that much weight.
I sold the bow and have gone  lighter in poundage but I still like 66" 0r 68" bows.
Probably easier to sell it and put the money towards a new one or a used one unless you have a big attachment to the current bow. 

Good Luck!


----------



## redman17 (Oct 21, 2011)

frankwright said:


> I had it done about yen years ago. I bought a Big Five from an older guy that could not shoot bows anymore, it was 70". I thought it was a little long for me and contacted Craig at HH. He said it would gain about 3.5# for every inch removed and he could then reduce the overall weight "a little".
> I sent it to them and had it done and it worked fine. I hunted with it and shot a few 3D courses until I realized I just didn't need to shoot that much weight.
> I sold the bow and have gone  lighter in poundage but I still like 66" 0r 68" bows.
> Probably easier to sell it and put the money towards a new one or a used one unless you have a big attachment to the current bow.
> ...



I might contact Craig this week if I decide to do it.

The only problem with trading is I like my bows heavy and I'm left handed. So that cuts down on my trading potential quite a bit (the bow is 76# @ 27) and I'm really pretty fond of the bow. I would just prefer to take off some bulk and make it 66 or 64 inches.


----------

